# Apple Smoked Salmon!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 5, 2017)

Hey all, been a while since I smoked up a batch of salmon. Figured it was time, also my FIL fell a few weeks ago & broke his hip... He's in rehab now, but hinted to me that some smoked salmon sounded good!  Hint taken!  

So not a lot of pics, but I thought I'd share as this batch turned out quite tasty.  Done a dry brine with the usual... brown sugar, kosher salt, CBP & a bit of garlic & onion powder.  

Here they are after the brine, rinse & pat down.  All ready for the smoker after sitting by the fan for an hour to get the pellicle.  Most were just put on as is, but I like spicier stuff so put some CBP on a couple pieces.  









Put them on the GMG with apple pellets for bout 2 1/2 hrs at 155*. Here's what we ended up with, minus a few pieces the wife took over to her Dad!  



















A tasty treat, thanks for lookin all!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks great Justin.   Love the seasoning you use.  I never added anything to mine while in the brine.


I bet he loves the surprise.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 5, 2017)

Mmmm yummy!  LIKED!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks Awesome Justin!!  I "Like" it !! :)

That should Perk the FIL up, for sure!! 

Perks me up just looking at it !!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Nov 5, 2017)

Justin you are a god SIL sorry to hear the man is down,but glad to know u have his back
Nice job my friend
Richie


----------



## cmayna (Nov 5, 2017)

Nice looking dish indeed.  Good job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 6, 2017)

Great looking salmon!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## idahopz (Nov 6, 2017)

That looks fantastic - the fish quality looks much better than what we get in my neck of the woods. These days the farm raised salmon and steelhead we can get is so fatty it virtually drips oil as the fish is cooked.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 6, 2017)

Fine looking fish to me!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 6, 2017)

Real bad luck for your FIL Justin.  Hope he recovers fully.  Nice touch smoking some salmon for him--smoked anything will cure most ills.  LOL.
The salmon looks great.  I've gotta try some garlic in mine.
Gary


----------



## driedstick (Nov 7, 2017)

Dang it Justin,,,, You just spent some of my $$,,, Looks like I will be doing more this weekend,,, just in time to give some for Turkey day,,,, Looking good,,, looking good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2017)

Nice smoke Justin! Looking good!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 10, 2017)

Justin, good looking salmon sir !!!!


----------



## troutman (Nov 10, 2017)

Love smoked salmon, now I'm going to have to do some.  POINT to you sir !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 11, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Looks great Justin.   Love the seasoning you use.  I never added anything to mine while in the brine.
> 
> 
> I bet he loves the surprise.



Thanks Adam, sorry for the delayed response!  Try the garlic & onion powder in the brine, adds a nice touch IMO!  He did like it, might have to make more soon!  Thanks for the like.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 11, 2017)

chilerelleno said:


> Mmmm yummy!  LIKED!



Thanks CR, appreciate that and the like.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 11, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome Justin!!  I "Like" it !! :)
> 
> That should Perk the FIL up, for sure!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear, appreciate it buddy & the like!  He did enjoy it!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 11, 2017)

tropics said:


> Justin you are a god SIL sorry to hear the man is down,but glad to know u have his back
> Nice job my friend
> Richie



Thanks buddy, sure appreciate the kind words & like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 11, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Nice looking dish indeed.  Good job!



Thank you sir!


----------



## disco (Nov 11, 2017)

The salmon looks great but the point is for your FIL. Hope all goes well!

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Great looking salmon!
> Nicely done!
> Al



Thanks Al, appreciate it & the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2017)

idahopz said:


> That looks fantastic - the fish quality looks much better than what we get in my neck of the woods. These days the farm raised salmon and steelhead we can get is so fatty it virtually drips oil as the fish is cooked.



Thanks man, yea we have that farm raised stuff sold around here too... Not good for smoking!  I try to keep an eye out for this fresh stuff!  Appreciate ya dropping a line & the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Fine looking fish to me!



Thank you, appreciate it and the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Real bad luck for your FIL Justin.  Hope he recovers fully.  Nice touch smoking some salmon for him--smoked anything will cure most ills.  LOL.
> The salmon looks great.  I've gotta try some garlic in mine.
> Gary



Thanks Gary, appreciate it my friend!  He enjoyed it!  Yea, IMO the garlic & onion powder work well in the brine & give a nice added subtle flavor to the salmon!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Dang it Justin,,,, You just spent some of my $$,,, Looks like I will be doing more this weekend,,, just in time to give some for Turkey day,,,, Looking good,,, looking good.



LOL, sorry DS... I'll bet that salmon turned out tasty!  Thanks for dropping a line & appreciate the kind words!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice smoke Justin! Looking good!



Thanks Case, appreciate it!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2017)

crazymoon said:


> Justin, good looking salmon sir !!!!



Thanks CM, appreciate that & the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2017)

troutman said:


> Love smoked salmon, now I'm going to have to do some.  POINT to you sir !



Thanks man, appreciate that & the like!  I'll keep an eye out for your thread!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2017)

disco said:


> The salmon looks great but the point is for your FIL. Hope all goes well!
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco, he's hangin in!


----------

